# Eligible Vehicles



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I called support and asked if they could send me a link which listed all the eligible vehicles for uber. This is the link they sent: https://www.talkhomebusiness.com/ub...te-indiana-47807/#1515091821379-6b7bdd0f-9eef
I find it strange the Kia Soul isn't on the list, which makes me suspect as to the accuracy of this list.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> I called support and asked if they could send me a link which listed all the eligible vehicles for uber. This is the link they sent: https://www.talkhomebusiness.com/ub...te-indiana-47807/#1515091821379-6b7bdd0f-9eef
> I find it strange the Kia Soul isn't on the list, which makes me suspect as to the accuracy of this list.


&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#129402;&#129402;&#129402;&#129402;&#129402;&#129402;&#129402;

Please utilize common sense. That is not even an Uber website. Use google.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Steven Ambrose said:


> &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#129402;&#129402;&#129402;&#129402;&#129402;&#129402;&#129402;
> 
> Please utilize common sense. That is not even an Uber website. Use google.


Common sense. Unfortunately, it's one of those things which can't be regulated &#129322;


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Read my last line.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> Read my last line.


Then why post it? Why not do independent research? Is this the nature of life in the 2020s. We just post stuff without the diligence of researching stuff.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> I called support and asked if they could send me a link which listed all the eligible vehicles for uber. This is the link they sent: https://www.talkhomebusiness.com/ub...te-indiana-47807/#1515091821379-6b7bdd0f-9eef
> I find it strange the Kia Soul isn't on the list, which makes me suspect as to the accuracy of this list.


FYI: after an extensive and exhausting search
@OldBay recently bought a C-Max hybrid


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I have yet to see an area where Uber actually has a *list* of approved cars for X. Not saying it wouldn't be possible, I guess, but all I've ever seen are the basic year, condition and seating requirements.

In fact, every time @Coyotex has been posting about these things, I've checked Uber site for Terre Haute and the only results they ever show is Indianapolis. Nothing specific for Terre Haute.

So, stop obsessing about it, buy the Prius and keep on anting. :thumbup:


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Is this the nature of life in the 2020s.


Yes.


----------



## hike2save (Feb 9, 2016)

I have driven a 2015 Toyota Camry Hybrid the last two years. My vehicle registration was soon expiring and uploaded the new Renewal. They prevented me from being able to go online! After several attempts of calling Uber Support they finally said my make and model does not qualify. I don't get it!! Same car I been driving! The Nevada DMV registration doc does not say "hybrid"--could that be the issue? Any help or advice! Thanks


----------

